# Safe sleeping positions and bedding for newborn (cosleeping)



## Zimbah (Feb 22, 2008)

DD2 is 2 weeks old and we are bed-sharing, we did the same with DD1 but I can't remember exactly how we co-slept/arranged the bedding etc. The baby is sleeping either snuggled right up against me with her face smooshed against my boob, or I move her a few inches away from me so I can get more comfortable, try to roll her onto her back (from her side) then put a blanket over her. I don't think I'm explaining this very well! The point is, if she was sleeping in a cot I would put her feet to the foot of the cot, and tuck her in tightly with a blanket that's tucked in to the bottom of the cot so it can't ride up over her face. Job done. With her in the bed it's a bit more free-flowing, I tend to put a blanket on her up to the armpits and then sort of weight it down with my arm, but as she gets a bit bigger and more co-ordinated she could end up pulling it over her face. I keep my own duvet tucked tightly around myself and well away from her. But I can't help thinking it doesn't seem terribly safe compared to if she was in a cot. What if she pulls the blanket over her head? What if she rolls over onto her front and suffocates on the towel that we're both lying on to protect the bed? Yes I am in fully-fledged new mum (albeit second time around) anxiety mode.

The other way we sleep is she likes to sleep face down on me with her feet dangling over my side and her face against my belly, it seems to help when she's got wind. Again I am worrying that she might end up suffocating on my nightie







.

I think I am being a bit paranoid but any advice/tips/reassurance would be welcome.


----------



## Mama4life14 (Mar 17, 2011)

My DS is 18 mos old and I remember how worried I was about the same thing. What I did was, I always kept my arms out of the blankets, and made sure my DS was placed high enough that the blanket would catch on my arms before they'd reach his face.. I don't know if this makes sense, but it always worked for me. As my son got older, he hated blankets, so I would put warm pajamas on him and he would sleep on top of the blankets. Not sure if this helps or you'll understand what I'm trying to explain. But I hope it comes to you naturally, and doesn't cause you too much stress.


----------



## LDSmomma (May 11, 2009)

When DS was tiny, each adult had his/her own blanket, which we kept off DS, and he slept in warm pjs, no blanket.


----------



## LadybugMamma (Apr 26, 2011)

this is what we do. although for a long time, i would sleep in a cardigan/zip up hoodie, so my arms and shoulders wouldnt get cold when she fell asleep on the brestfriend pillow, or on my chest or shoulder. we put a lap pad thing under the sheet to protect the bed for any diaper leaks or spit ups. at the very beginning, if she was next to me, her face was above my breast, kinda in my armpit so that i knew there was air flow. she has several sleep sacks since footed jammies are usually too short.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LDSmomma*
> 
> When DS was tiny, each adult had his/her own blanket, which we kept off DS, and he slept in warm pjs, no blanket.


----------



## Gismobabe (Apr 21, 2009)

I have always had my kids in sleepers, this is the way all of my friend's babies sleep in a crib or in a co-sleeping arrangement. Blankets are tabu in Austria in the first year as are pillows.

I have covered my baby though with a cloth diaper that I tried out over my head to see if I could breath well if it went over my head.


----------

